# Mary Higgins Clark



## Lc jones (Sep 5, 2019)

Is anyone out there a fan of Mary Higgins Clark novels? I’ve read a couple of them and I really enjoyed her autobiography Kitchen Privileges. I just checked out the Mount Vernon Love Story and I can’t wait to start reading it!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2019)

I read several of her books, but it was a long time ago.  Really enjoyed them, though.
Mary's daughter Carol Higgins Clark is also an author.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve read several of her books also and liked them but it’s been a while since. It’s one I picked for my mom st hospital though. She’s a fan.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 5, 2019)

If I read, she is the one I choose. I haven't read in a long time now but if I started back, her books would be my choice!


----------



## terry123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Read her several years ago. Still have some of hers.


----------



## Pixelfun (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes, read many of her books. Just decluttered and donated the lot


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 24, 2021)

She is one of my favorite authors as well as her daughter, Carol Higgins Clark.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 25, 2021)

I like her books but not Carol's.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 25, 2021)

I went through a Mary Higgins Clark phase a few years back. Really enjoyed them. I tend to do that...find an author that I like and read everything they’ve written.

I’m in a Stephen King phase right now. It’s been 20+ years since I read anything by him, so I’m starting over, discovered a few books he wrote in the last few years that I haven’t read so that’s been fun!

I download audio books from the library and listen when I’m at work, if I’m not working with a client. I average a couple a week if they’re a reasonable length. Not King’s though, his books are always 15 hrs and up of listening time!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 25, 2021)

Alafair Burke who was co writing with her prior to her passing has a few very good books in her style.
Personally, I liked her earlier ones, the newer ones seemed almost redundant.


----------

